# Explorer hängt sich auf.



## tapferertoaser (8. August 2012)

*Explorer hängt sich auf.*

Hallo lieb Foren Mitglieder,

ich habe seit heute morgen ein richtig großes Problem mit meinem Win 7 HP 64 bit. Ich hbe mir heute morgen von Steam Blacklight : Retribution runtergeladen, ging auch ohne Probleme dann aber kamm die Installation vorm ersten Start wo die Datei "pbsvc_blr.exe" installiert wird. Nach einer Zeit allerdings merkte ich dass meine Prozessor Auslastung bei 50 % liegt und allein "explorer.exe" 38 % davon verbraucht. Danach hing sich alles auf und der Explorer wurde Automatisch beendet obwohl er neu gestartet werden sollte, Ich habe darauf den PC neugestartet und merkte nach dem Anmeldebildschirm das Der Willkomen Screen sehr lange da ist und dann wurden mir nur Schwarzer Bildschirm und Maus Zeiger angezeigt auch noch nach 45 min. Ich startete dann im abgesicherten Modus aber da hing sich alles auf wenn ich auf Start Taste ging ich habe dann über die Systemreparatur das System wiederhergestellt und alles ging wieder als ich dann aber versuchte die Installation von Blacklight fortzusetzen kam bei der selben Datei wieder das selbe Problem und ich durfte alles wieder machen, ich installierte dann aus Frust das Spiel und bemerkte dass mein Kaspersky eine weg hatte und lies die Updaten, dies funktionierte aber nicht also wollte ich die Installation reparieren, aber da passierte das selbe mit dem explorer und ich musste wieder wiederherstellen, dabei noch als anmerkung beim 3. Vorfall war die Prozessor Auslastung komplett bei 100 % auf allen Kernen und der Explorer nutze 89 %.

Meine Fragen nun.
1. Warum wird der Explorer bei so simplen Sachen so "überlastet" und stürtzt dann jedesmal ab.
2. Wie behebe ich das Problem komplett, wenn möglich ohne Windows 7 neu zuinstallieren ?

Danke schonmal für die Hilefe, Sorry das der Text so lang ist aber ich wollte nichts auslasen. 

Mein System : http://www.sysprofile.de/id157034


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2012)

Das ist nur bei dieser Download-Datei? Teste doch mal mit deaktiviertem Kaspersky - möglicherweise ist im Download irgendein Script, an dem sich Kaspersky aufhängt. Oder Deinstallier es mal komplett. Solang du keine unsriösen mails öffnest oder auf fiesen Seiten surfst, kann da nix passieren - außer in der Downloaddatei ist ein Virus, aber die Datei wirst Du ja wohl aus seriösen Quellen haben.  

Was auch sein kann: evlt. ist im gleichen Ordner, in dem die Datei drin ist, eine andere Datei, die stört - vor allem Medien/Videodateien können da Ärger machen, wenn Windows versucht, eine Vorschau zu laden - so was wäre auch nicht untypisch für ein Explorer-Abkacken.


----------



## tapferertoaser (8. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau ich habe vor kurzem mal abends MW 1 auf nem gecrackten privat server gezockt und weil ich ne aimbot an hatte habe ich kaspersky deaktiviert, habe dann aber über nacht scannen lassen, habe ich mir da vielleicht doch was eingefangen ?
Die Datei direkt ist ja eh von Steam.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Naja, kann schon sein, dass bei nem gehackten Server was passiert ist. Vlt. mal Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten und dort versuchen zu scannen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (9. August 2012)

Naja habe gestern mal Malwarebytes drüberlaufen lassen kammen gelich 10 Ergebnisse.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Da muss noch nix heißen - oft werden harmlose Cookies, zB auch dass Du hier bei PCgames ohne ständiges neues Login eingeloggt beibst - als Warnmeldung verzeichnet. Aber das musst du auf jeden Fall mal genauer beobachten.


----------



## tapferertoaser (11. August 2012)

Ok habe gestern zur Kontrolle mal erneut erst Kaspersky und dann Malwarebytes drüber laufen lassen, beide fanden aber nichts, habe jatzt auch alles von Steam und alles von Punkbuster zu den Ausnahmen hinzugefügt muss es bei gelegenheit nochmal versuchen.
Aber jetzt mal nur so, wenn ich Windows 7 mal neuinstallieren würde, würde das eventuell helfen ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2012)

Falls es an nem Virus liegt, würde das auch helfen. UNd auch falls nicht: ne saubere Neuinstall, erst Win-updates ziehen lassen, dann boardtreiber (Chipsatz, USB, LAN, Sound... ) und am Ende Grafiktreiber, dann mal Steam installieren und den alten Steam-Ordner "Steamapps" in den neuen Steam-Ordner reinkopieren, die Spiele dann vor dem Start per Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Wenn es DANN Fehler gibt, obwohl Du ansonsten noch keine anderen Tools usw. installiert hast, müsste man weitersehen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls es an nem Virus liegt, würde das auch helfen. UNd auch falls nicht: ne saubere Neuinstall, erst Win-updates ziehen lassen, dann boardtreiber (Chipsatz, USB, LAN, Sound... ) und am Ende Grafiktreiber, dann mal Steam installieren und den alten Steam-Ordner "Steamapps" in den neuen Steam-Ordner reinkopieren, die Spiele dann vor dem Start per Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Wenn es DANN Fehler gibt, obwohl Du ansonsten noch keine anderen Tools usw. installiert hast, müsste man weitersehen.



Mhh Steam und so wäre nicht mein Problem, aber ich müsste dann auch Battlefield neu drauf machen und wegen den ganzen Updates habe ich keine Bock dazu oder kann man da auch irgend was machen um die neuinstallation von Bf zu "überspringen" ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2012)

Da musst Du mal schauen - evlt. kann man da auch einfach den Origin.Ordner kopieren, oder den BF3 Ordner? am besten mal googlen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da musst Du mal schauen - evlt. kann man da auch einfach den Origin.Ordner kopieren, oder den BF3 Ordner? am besten mal googlen.


 
Naja also Bf3 und Origin sind beide auf Partition D: Windows logischerweiße auf C:. Kann ich da eventuell dann einfach die Registry Einträge behalten, sodass Origin nach neuinstallieren von Windows immernoch merkt das BF 3 schon da ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung. MIt Registry kann man sich aber auch viel verbocken... lieber mal nachforschen, ob und welchen Ordner man ggf. einfach bei der neuen Installation reinkopieren muss. Manchmal isses auch so: du installierst neu, gibst als Zielordner den "alten" Ordner, ein Spiel "merkt" dann, dass schon alles da ist, und macht nur ein paar Einträge eben in der Registry.


----------



## tapferertoaser (14. August 2012)

Ok habe gesstern System neu aufgesetzt, updates gezogen, Treiber installiert und siehe da alles funktioniert wieder habe testweise blacklight installiert, auch das ging muss dann nur noch mal testen ob es eventuell doch an kaspersky lag aber das ist erstmal nebensächlich. Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe.


----------

